# Need Some Help Deciding On Hella Rallye 4000 Lights



## buck22 (Aug 15, 2015)

Hey all!

So I'm going to be mounting 4 of these monstrosities on my STi. Hella provides a wide range of different reflector types and I'm hoping someone can help me make a decision.

To start off, I will be *converting these to HID*; I understand and know that this is dangerous to other drivers. These will only be used in extreme conditions and when *no other drivers are present*. Believe me, I HATE being blinded by the jerks with the PnP setups in their 1995 Honda Civics; I would never subject someone to it.

That being said, I'm considering the following models:

HELLA 007560361 ( http://myhellalights.com/index.php/...s/halogen-lamps/rallye-4000/rallye-4000-fog1/ ) - These are the "Free Form" design and have an "untextured cover" (sorry, not sure the technical term for the glass that covers the reflector). Hella lists these as *driving beams*. The only thing is that they only list one model, and that model includes that silly little 5w bulb they call a "positioning bulb", which sticks up into the light from the bottom.

Hella H12560031 ( http://myhellalights.com/index.php/.../halogen-lamps/rallye-4000/rallye-4000-black/ ) These are the traditional Rallye 4000 lights, and Hella lists these as *euro beams*. From what I understand, Euro and Driving beams are essentially the same thing. These too have the positioning lamp; I know they sell another model _without_ the lamp, but Amazon does not stock them; I'd have to order them from a third-party vendor and I'd prefer not to.

Bearing in mind that my goal is to illuminate as much as I can, here's some questions for you all:

1) Considering that I'll be converting to HID, which of the two above would be better in terms of light culmination, or will it matter at all? My thinking is that the textured glass of the Euro Beam will spread the light around more, which is pretty much what I'm after. Though, it seems like the Free Form reflectors in the first would be more efficient. I just wouldn't want to end up with spot lights.

2) Are those little positioning bulbs going to make much difference at all? I know I can remove them, but the thing is that those particular models *also* include some weird little badge inside the reflector. It's cutting off about 15% of the reflector; I would prefer the beam to be as clean as possible.

In reading here, I see that at least one person did not like the Euro Beam version converted over to HID (stated halogen was better). I know a lot of people convert these so I'm wondering if it's just an anomalous opinion.

Currently the vehicle is sporting 4 Hella 700FF lights, and I'm disappointed by how thin the beams seem. I was hoping for more light dispersal, but even with 130w bulbs, they seem concentrated. I was considering converting the 700's but honestly I'd rather spend the effort on better lights; the 700FF quality is OK, but they are definitely cheaply made and hard to position correctly.

Thank you for reading my text wall, and thank you for any advice you can give.


----------



## light-modder (Aug 15, 2015)

Don't know if this would work here or not but I recently looked at LED light bars. Some have a flood throw combo beam where the outside is set for flood and the inner part set for throw.


----------



## buck22 (Aug 25, 2015)

light-modder said:


> Don't know if this would work here or not but I recently looked at LED light bars. Some have a flood throw combo beam where the outside is set for flood and the inner part set for throw.



Yes, that was one thing I considered. However, I was looking for lights that would grant the ability to be selective of what kind of beam I wanted. Sometimes I need a lot of low-down spill, such as would be found in a cornering beam.

I ended up going with two of the Rallye 4000 "FF" model and I haven't been disappointed. I ran them with 55w halogens initially and I can honestly say they were brighter than the Hella 700FF's I replaced, even running a 130w Hella bulb. 

Now, with the 55w HID kit installed, the beam is incredible. Granted, it's not the most "pretty" beam, and has some strange artifacts, but it throws a ton of light really far. To put it in perspective, the 4000's with HIDs completely drown out both the stock HIDs (35w) and the high beams (Philips HIR halogens).

I do a lot of driving on back roads and I guess you'd call them "b-grade" roads. These really help a lot. Now I just need to find some decent cornering lights.


----------



## chmsam (Mar 15, 2016)

Doing rallies or just back road driving? 

The performance rally crowd has used light pods for many, many years although night time performance rallying is less popular in the US than it used to be. Not cheap but allows a fairly easy installation and removal. Yes, I've seen 'em mounted on Subies. And with Hellas. Performance rally light pods shouldn't be too hard to find on the web. 

If going the LED bar route, there are different types/styles of lights and you could build your own mount out of lengths of steel square/box tube. 

Big, no... huge consideration is to make sure whatever you build or use is rock solid and mounted that way as well. Fail to do that and you'll shake your lights apart and make yourself sick with the vibrating and flickering light while doing it.

Oh, and either buy HIDs or buy something else. Conversions suck. Never seen one worth doing. Use what the pro's use in the price range you can afford. 

And unless you've taken driving courses for this kind of stuff using even the 4000's will likely put you way over what you can handle no matter how good you think you are. (I've been around that crowd since the mid-80's. Trust me on that).


----------



## SR.GRINGO (Aug 8, 2016)

Watch ebay for Hella 4000 xenon.

I got two used Hella 4000 Hid for about $200. I changed bulbs to phillips 85122+ 4300k. On my set up one is a Eurobeam, other is spot. Thsee were produced by Hella in Germany.


----------

